# Ballistics Chart



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is one if anyone needs on.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistics/


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's one for handloaders.

http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.aspx?page=/balcalc.ascx


----------

